# Shelby Hiawatha Arrow 'Regrestoration'



## TRM

This is a collaboration project between myself and Brant Mackley (@New Mexico Brant ). Brant pieced together all of the parts necessary to build a 1938 Hiawatha Arrow and passed off all of the painted parts to me to do what I call a 'regrestoration' on them.

All of the pieces will be media blasted down to bare metal, repairs made, and then individually prepared for paint. At that point the paint process will be a sort of regressive 'New Old Paint' meaning that despite being new, it will take on the characteristics and warmth of an 82 year old (used but not abused) survivor.

Along the way I will also take the opportunity to make molds from some of these rare sheet metal parts for future fiberglass reproductions!

Here is the starting point:


----------



## Maskadeo

Can’t wait to see how this progresses, or regresses!


----------



## SteveF

One of my favorite bikes! Never seen one in person but someday hopefully I can change that.


----------



## JLF

Fantastic!


----------



## 1motime

Looks to all be good solid metal.  Best starting point for sure!


----------



## Krakatoa

Got some fender choices I see!


----------



## TRM

I actually started some of the work a while back after the parts first arrived. Some of you on facebook have already seen the tank but here is where it started.

The tank had some minor damage. You can see some of it here.





The red insert had a dent that was 'oil canning' but I was able to hammer it out with a shrinking dolly and finish smoothing it with some filler.


----------



## bikejunk

was that support on the carrier added ?


----------



## TRM

bikejunk said:


> was that support on the carrier added ?



Unfortunately yes.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

So here is part of the story, I bought the red and black Hiawatha Arrow in Switzerland in the fall of 2018.  I believe Mike Spangler originally had it restored.  It was a beauty only to arrive after shipping as a New Mexico low rider.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

This donor bike which surfaced at the Spring 2019 Memory Lane has provided the frame, rear rack and fender, and bars for the project.


----------



## ZE52414

New Mexico low rider! Lmao! It’s not funny at all. I think I would have got sick when I opened the box! It probably would’ve taken me 2 years to crack jokes about it too!  What a shame, but I can’t wait to see how this one ends up! Good luck guys!


----------



## SteveF

New Mexico Brant said:


> So here is part of the story, I bought the red and black Hiawatha Arrow in Switzerland in the fall of 2018.  I believe Mike Spangler originally had it restored.  It was a beauty only to arrive after shipping as a New Mexico low rider.
> 
> View attachment 1136757
> View attachment 1136758



What a heart breaker!


----------



## 1motime

TRM said:


> I actually started some of the work a while back after the parts first arrived. Some of you on facebook have already seen the tank but here is where it started.
> 
> The tank had some minor damage. You can see some of it here.
> View attachment 1136649
> 
> 
> The red insert had a dent that was 'oil canning' but I was able to hammer it out with a shrinking dolly and finish smoothing it with some filler.
> View attachment 1136653



Not going to strip it?


----------



## TRM

1motime said:


> Not going to strip it?



The tank and the chain guard are from the New Mexican low rider and were in nice shape already. There was some minimal damage but not enough to warrant stripping it down completely. The donor bike is a different story!


----------



## TRM

To work on the tank halves and keep everything properly aligned I made a work surface that allowed the internal bracing to extend through and out of the way.





This will come into play later when it comes time to make the molds.


----------



## kreika

New Mexico Brant said:


> So here is part of the story, I bought the red and black Hiawatha Arrow in Switzerland in the fall of 2018.  I believe Mike Spangler originally had it restored.  It was a beauty only to arrive after shipping as a New Mexico low rider.
> 
> View attachment 1136757
> View attachment 1136758




Wow that’s a cryin shame! Here is a perfect example why complete disassembly and excessive packing materials are required for safe shipments. What a waste of vintage metal. It’s a sad in the vintage bike world.


----------



## TRM

Next up was body work and primer.


----------



## SteveF

Going to look great!


----------



## 1motime

TRM said:


> Next up was body work and primer.
> View attachment 1137876
> 
> View attachment 1137877



What are you using for primer?


----------



## TRM

1motime said:


> What are you using for primer?




Evercoat Slick Sand polyester primer surfacer.


----------



## blasterracing

New Mexico Brant said:


> So here is part of the story, I bought the red and black Hiawatha Arrow in Switzerland in the fall of 2018.  I believe Mike Spangler originally had it restored.  It was a beauty only to arrive after shipping as a New Mexico low rider.
> 
> View attachment 1136757
> View attachment 1136758



Wow.  That looks a lot like my old Arrow that I restored several years back, and sold to Bicyclebones.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

blasterracing said:


> Wow.  That looks a lot like my old Arrow that I restored several years back, and sold to Bicyclebones.  View attachment 1138220



The Bike probably was yours. I received the Bike in a trade (not from Bicyclebones) sans the taillight. 
I replaced the wheels to chrome for the buyer. 
Mike


----------



## Kickstand3

Here’s one I used to own Sold it here on the Cabe. I believe it’s been Sold again


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

I like Arrows


----------



## TRM

Here's the tank halves mounted, wet sanded, waxed and ready to start the mold making process.


----------



## blasterracing

prewarbikes4sale said:


> The Bike probably was yours. I received the Bike in a trade (not from Bicyclebones) sans the taillight.
> I replaced the wheels to chrome for the buyer.
> Mike



That stinks to see what happened to it.  Put a lot of time and effort into that restoration.


----------



## TRM

I've been waiting to schedule time at the fiberglass shop at Unique Motorcars and finally got in this week!
The first step was to spray the plug with gel coat. 















More to come in the next few days!


----------



## 1motime

Goes on thick!


----------



## TRM

The first layer of glass is on the mold!


----------



## TRM

Waiting for one final layer of glass on the mold next week. Here's where it stands today.


----------



## TRM

_Meanwhile, back at the ranch..._

The rear rack looked pretty sad at first glance, but no too bad under the layers of house paint and rust.






The home made add on braces where removed. the wavy dented metal was hammered out and I also welded up the extra holes. Sorry, no process pics but here it is after the repairs and a final pass through the media blasting cabinet.






After a coat of high build primer the body work began.


----------



## bikewhorder

blasterracing said:


> Wow.  That looks a lot like my old Arrow that I restored several years back, and sold to Bicyclebones.  View attachment 1138220



Its a cruel fate that it survived being in Bicycle Bones possession only to meet this fate.  It sounds like quite few treasures didn't fare too well after being extradited to Switzerland.


----------



## blasterracing

bikewhorder said:


> Its a cruel fate that it survived being in Bicycle Bones possession only to meet this fate.  It sounds like quite few treasures didn't fare too well after being extradited to Switzerland.



Sure is.  It's just sad to see.  I try to keep all my Shelbys after I restore them, but once in a while I have to sell one off to keep my other hobby of drag racing funded.  The Arrow happened to be one of those bikes.  My Son was actually looking for it a couple years ago to buy it back. 

Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## TRM

The final coat of slick sand primer is on the rack. Just needs to be wet sanded and it will be ready to be waxed in preparation for another mold!


----------



## Freqman1

Just curious what the prices will be for a tank and a rack? V/r Shawn


----------



## TRM

Freqman1 said:


> Just curious what the prices will be for a tank and a rack? V/r Shawn



*Me too! lol*

I'm really not sure at this point. There is still a lot of things to work out with brackets/braces etc. Plus I don't know what my cost will be from the fiberglass shop yet. As always the goal is to keep the price as low as possible. I'm certainly not making a living at this so it's more about the hobby than the money. I need to be making parts for sports cars instead of bikes! LOL


----------



## TRM

The first half of the tank mold is done! So far so good.




Next step will be to create 'dams' for the second half.


----------



## TRM

More progress today on the tank mold.


----------



## TRM

Ready for wax and then back to the fiberglass shop for part two of the tank molds.


----------



## 1motime

Lot of work to do it right


----------



## TRM

1motime said:


> Lot of work to do it right



Absolutely!
Finally got back into the fiberglass shop with both the tank and rack mold making process.


----------



## TRM

Stripped most of the paint off of the frame today. With the bulk of it gone, the media blasting will be easier.













Messy work.


----------



## 1motime

Yes it is messy.  Hopefully you are doing it outside.  I just read that Aircraft Stripper and similar strippers were stopped being sold a month or so ago.  It is (was) handy stuff.
  Just nasty though.  Looks to be a good frame.


----------



## TRM

1motime said:


> Yes it is messy.  Hopefully you are doing it outside.



Always!
Chemical gloves, eye protection, etc


----------



## 1motime

TRM said:


> Always!
> Chemical gloves, eye protection, etc
> 
> View attachment 1153493



Fresh air also helps!


----------



## TRM

I finally took the mold apart. Everything looks good at this point. It just needs a little fine tuning and it will be ready to start making parts soon!

Of course there is still a lot of work left before having a complete tank. This is just the first step, but it's a big step!


----------



## 1motime

TRM said:


> I finally took the mold apart. Everything looks good at this point. It just needs a little fine tuning and it will be ready to start making parts soon!
> 
> Of course there is still a lot of work left before having a complete tank. This is just the first step, but it's a big step!
> 
> View attachment 1154545
> 
> View attachment 1154546
> 
> View attachment 1154547



That probably felt good when you looked inside.  Nice job.  More work to come.  Keep track of your time!


----------



## TRM

1motime said:


> That probably felt good when you looked inside.  Nice job.  More work to come.  Keep track of your time!



Yep, you never know how these molds are going to turn out until it's apart. I'd be scared to keep up with my time!


----------



## TRM

The frame is bead blasted. I'll finish up with a Scotch-brite pad before it's ready for primer.

I love seeing all of the brazing from 80 years ago!


----------



## Pedals Past

talking about shipping i am not sure that they didnt do the right thing sending it whole if it came from Switzerland. The bike had to have gone through customs, the risk
of them unwrapping  every part  to inspect/search and losing or forgetting to put it back in the box might have been greater than the damage at least you got all the pieces to make fiberglass molds from back. I know international insurance doesnt exist after a certain point. 

Not to persist on a subject but in the last week there was a thread on facebook by some of the same hobby players from the cabe that either chined in on this thread or “liked” it that were ranting about parting a girls bike and how hobbist who do that or dont leave examples as is were whinning in the knitting circle about how terrible it is. I find it kind of hypocritical to be running your mouth about it but then aplodding a destresseration and repopping in fiberglass. So i am going to take it that when I supported taking some rare parts or incorrect ones and using them to complete a bike missing something wont have the knitting circle drama anymore. This thread should clear my name even though i cannt really say i have ever broke down a bike, but have barred the criticism of. buying original parts and installing them or upgrading them on bikes i have “owned” or using a missing relic in the form of a repop. The hobby has spanked the likes of Steve Castelli Don Vaughn Jerry Williamson and even Larry Busch over this topic throughout the years. 

I got it off my chest.... mostly by reading the comments and reviewing the ”likes”from not only this thread but many in the past  . No need for apologies to or from me or the pioneers who have put together or found the items we so cherrish and use for reference I raise my hand in guilt but not hypocrisy. Simply said the definition of an expert is one who likes to hear himself talk. I spoke up because this thread and the recent facebook thread after serious thought and study made me an expert on the subject of the hobbies bull dung. 

By the way jafco already has the parts to this bike and many others available in fiberglass. Its a credit to him to make the stuff available for the poor guys that dont fit or can afford to knitt with the rest of us. 

Good luck with this project in twenty  years i wont be alive to buy it as an original paint only one found built deluxe ....... they never came with deluxe airflow rack and guard or an unmolested example let alone Arrow literature to confirm. I ve had maybe six restored that way and one orig I put together so I am going to “like” the thread and being an airflow admirer cannt wait to see the end product.


----------



## Pedals Past

kreika said:


> Wow that’s a cryin shame! Here is a perfect example why complete disassembly and excessive packing materials are required for safe shipments. What a waste of vintage metal. It’s a sad in the vintage bike world.



see my previous comment I like my bikes to come put together lessons the risk of damage in dissassembly and reassembly and saves on the originals accessory wiring.


----------



## Pedals Past

Freqman1 said:


> Just curious what the prices will be for a tank and a rack? V/r Shawn



Jafco makes rack and guard and i believe tank but maybe just airflow tank in fiberglass i believe the tanks were $800 maybe he doesnt make them anymore since he hand pounded the cwcrms bugeye out metal


----------



## kreika

Pedals Past said:


> see my previous comment I like my bikes to come put together lessons the risk of damage in dissassembly and reassembly and saves on the originals accessory wiring.




Too each their own. I’ve seen and received more damaged left assembled or partially disassembled than completely disassembled and packaged well.  Most wiring has a screws at both ends that can be loosened and hence takin apart. I can see how on some high end 10k plus unmolested bike you’d like it to remain as such. Of course it all starts with the shipper. Whether left assembled or completely disassembled, if they don’t do an excellent job packaging, it all down hill from there!  Dent, scratch,bend,and crunched.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

kreika said:


> Too each their own. I’ve seen and received more damaged left assembled or partially disassembled than completely disassembled and packaged well.  Most wiring has a screws at both ends that can be loosened and hence takin apart. I can see how on some high end 10k plus unmolested bike you’d like it to remain as such. Of course it all starts with the shipper. Whether left assembled or completely disassembled, if they don’t do an excellent job packaging, it all down hill from there!  Dent, scratch,bend,and crunched.




With this bicycle, it was one of the best packed and crated shipments I have ever received.  Artwork packers that deal with paintings, sculptures, and antiques that run into the millions were responsible for this bike.  It goes to show no matter how well you pack and crate a something, there is always risk that a much heavier crate can potentially crush your shipment.  Jerry Berg is correct, with international insurance "all bets are off!"


----------



## JLF

Looking forward to seeing how the rack turns out!


----------



## TRM

Pedals Past said:


> ...so I am going to “like” the thread and being an airflow admirer cannt wait to see the end product.



I'm out of the loop on the knitting circle, but I'm glad you like the thread. I'm looking forward to the end product also!


Pedals Past said:


> Jafco makes rack and guard and i believe tank but maybe just airflow tank in fiberglass i believe the tanks were $800 maybe he doesnt make them anymore since he hand pounded the cwcrms bugeye out metal



Jim makes some great parts and he's a super nice guy.


----------



## TRM

JLF said:


> Looking forward to seeing how the rack turns out!



Looks good so far! 
I took it apart and have been doing a little work on the mold today. Still some work to do but I'm very happy at this point.


----------



## 1motime

Nice   Straight and flat!


----------



## SteveF

Very impressive work!


----------



## kreika

New Mexico Brant said:


> With this bicycle, it was one of the best packed and crated shipments I have ever received.  Artwork packers that deal with paintings, sculptures, and antiques that run into the millions were responsible for this bike.  It goes to show no matter how well you pack and crate a something, there is always risk that a much heavier crate can potentially crush your shipment.  Jerry Berg is correct, with international insurance "all bets are off!"




Well that sucks! Another mark against completely assembled shipped fail. I still think if it had been totally taken apart with each part overly padded it would have made it thru fedex. Like I said though, “Too each their own.” Good luck with the project. Look forward to seeing out the sun again.


----------



## TRM

This past weekend I focused my attention on finishing the tank mold.

The first thing was to sand out any imperfections. I started with 220 grit on the worst places and worked my way up to a final wet sand with 1000.





I didn't stop to get an action shot but next I used polishing compound and followed with 9 applications of mold release wax. That took most of the weekend due to allowing an hour to an hour and a half between applications.
Here's the result:




Yesterday I took the finished mold back to the fiberglass shop for gel coat.










And this is how the day ended.


----------



## TRM

After the gel coat cured overnight, it was time to start laying some glass this morning.







And this is how it looked at the end of today.








Tomorrow the first tank will finally be ready to come out of the mold!


----------



## 1motime

Step by step.  Long process.  How many layers are being laid down? How thick are you trying to go?  Looking good!


----------



## TRM

We put two layers in it with several hours curing time between layers. I believe he used 3/4 oz first and finished with 1 oz.

It should be plenty thick but this is the first tank and I'll decide if there needs to be any adjustments going forward after I get it out of the mold and in my hands. That will happen sometime later today! Film at eleven.


----------



## TRM

I should've started a thread just for the tank reproduction (I still might)  instead of mixing it with this build, but it's done now. 
Who knew that you could hijack your own thread! LOL I'll try to shift the focus back to the bike after this post.

Anyway the first tank is out of the mold! Everything seems to be working as planned at this point!


----------



## SteveF

Your work is amazing and I've enjoyed this thread. However you decide to share, I'm just glad you share.


----------



## 1motime

So the rack thread is a No Go?


----------



## Pedals Past

Be nice to see how it fits on frames and what adjustments were required. Back in 99’s there were some repop metal airflo and arrow tanks made and they ended up being quite diffeeent from originals when they were mounted. I knew of one that was restored that required quite a bit of adjustment to mount the tank.


----------



## TRM

SteveF said:


> Your work is amazing and I've enjoyed this thread. However you decide to share, I'm just glad you share.



Thanks!


1motime said:


> So the rack thread is a No Go?



I will get the rack done for sure. the mold is mostly ready but not quite.


Pedals Past said:


> Be nice to see how it fits on frames and what adjustments were required. Back in 99’s there were some repop metal airflo and arrow tanks made and they ended up being quite diffeeent from originals when they were mounted. I knew of one that was restored that required quite a bit of adjustment to mount the tank.



As soon as I can get this tank trimmed I will put it on Brant's frame and post some pics.


----------



## Barto

I've been teaching composite repairs on Aircraft for years, however I've never made a mold...great thread Jim


----------



## TRM

Thanks @Barto ! 
Unfortunately I've also got some composite repairs to make on the mold.


----------



## Barto

TRM said:


> Thanks @Barto !
> Unfortunately I've also got some composite repairs to make on the mold.
> View attachment 1158364



Have you ever tried to vacuum bag the mold?  I use the vacuum method with larger repairs when I can.  Compresses the layers and greatly reduces the amount or resin remaining (really reduces sanding too).  Using polyester?   I mostly use epoxy! 

Again, nice job, love following your work, very inspiring!

BART


----------



## TRM

Back to the bike build. 
Been sanding the frame with a Scotch disc getting it ready for primer. It's in very good condition.


----------



## TRM

The rear fender was pretty rough to start with.














After media blasting the crusty paint it was already looking better.






After some carefull massaging, it's ready for primer!


----------



## 1motime

TRM said:


> The rear fender was pretty rough to start with.
> View attachment 1160665
> 
> View attachment 1160666
> 
> View attachment 1160667
> 
> 
> 
> After media blasting the crusty paint it was already looking better.
> View attachment 1160677
> 
> 
> 
> After some carefull massaging, it's ready for primer!
> View attachment 1160679
> 
> View attachment 1160680
> 
> View attachment 1160681



Those rollers are a life saver..Hard to tap them out by hand


----------



## TRM

Back to the blasting cabinet!


----------



## 1motime

TRM said:


> Back to the blasting cabinet!
> View attachment 1162203



Piece by piece.  Step by step.  Then someday there is a finished bike!


----------



## TRM

This is a strange little oddity. 

Two of the three Shelby front fenders in the parts pile had very similar extra holes in them.








After much discussion with @Freqman1 and some detective work it seems that both apparently had suffered the same fate. It looks like the original slotted hole must have broken away leaving a washer size hole and then someone 'fixed' it by drilling a new hole about an inch behind to bolt through. So wierd, they look almost identical!


----------



## THE STIG

TRM said:


> Back to the bike build.
> Been sanding the frame with a Scotch disc getting it ready for primer. It's in very good condition.
> View attachment 1160233
> 
> View attachment 1160234




fix the dropouts  before paint


----------



## TRM

Got the front fender mended.
First, someone had drilled a hole at the rear. Maybe for a mud flap. Who knows? Anyway, it's gone now!









Next up is that dime size hole where it bolts to the fork.
I cut a plug from an old scrap piece of another fender to get the same guage metal. I went ahead and shaped it to fit the slot also just to have a better way to hold it in place.




Used some tape to hold it long enough for a couple of tack welds.




Bead blasted it one more time before welding it in. TIG welding requires very clean surfaces.




Forgot to stop for a picture after it was welded in.   The extra hole was welded up also.
Here it is after sanding and cuting the slot.


----------



## 1motime

TRM said:


> Got the front fender mended.
> First, someone had drilled a hole at the rear. Maybe for a mud flap. Who knows? Anyway, it's gone now!
> View attachment 1170217
> 
> View attachment 1170218
> 
> Next up is that dime size hole where it bolts to the fork.
> I cut a plug from an old scrap piece of another fender to get the same guage metal. I went ahead and shaped it to fit the slot also just to have a better way to hold it in place.
> View attachment 1170225
> 
> Used some tape to hold it long enough for a couple of tack welds.
> View attachment 1170226
> 
> Bead blasted it one more time before welding it in. TIG welding requires very clean surfaces.
> View attachment 1170227
> 
> Forgot to stop for a picture after it was welded in.   The extra hole was welded up also.
> Here it is after sanding and cuting the slot.
> View attachment 1170229



Looking good!  Are Shelby fenders fairly thick gauge?  Hope you are having fun with this!


----------



## TRM

1motime said:


> Looking good!  Are Shelby fenders fairly thick gauge?  Hope you are having fun with this!



The metal is the same thickness as most any other fenders. 
Working on cool bikes is always fun!


----------



## TRM

Word to the wise... when dealing with 80+ year old parts, check everything closely before assuming everything is fine!

I got very lucky that a mounting bracket gave up it's secrets well before any paint work and final assembly began. While contentedly sanding away on one of the tank halves, the front mounting bracket casually and without a sound simply fell off! I'm thinking this was initiated by the shipping damage and finally let go with a little pressure and shaking back and forth during the sanding. At first I was upset that it broke but quickly changed to grateful that it broke _*now*_ and not later!

You can clearly see the original spot weld. This was very helpfull later to locate the correct placement.





I carefully transfered the mounting holes from the left tank half and made a jig for welding it back in place. Having three mounting points made it simple to line up.





Took it to a professional to have it brazed back in.





Back to where it started!




Now I can resume paint prep.


----------



## 1motime

TRM said:


> Word to the wise... when dealing with 80+ year old parts, check everything closely before assuming everything is fine!
> 
> I got very lucky that a mounting bracket gave up it's secrets well before any paint work and final assembly began. While contentedly sanding away on one of the tank halves, the front mounting bracket casually and without a sound simply fell off! I'm thinking this was initiated by the shipping damage and finally let go with a little pressure and shaking back and forth during the sanding. At first I was upset that it broke but quickly changed to grateful that it broke _*now*_ and not later!
> 
> You can clearly see the original spot weld. This was very helpfull later to locate the correct placement.
> View attachment 1184044
> 
> 
> I carefully transfered the mounting holes from the left tank half and made a jig for welding it back in place. Having three mounting points made it simple to line up.
> View attachment 1184045
> 
> 
> Took it to a professional to have it brazed back in.
> View attachment 1184046
> 
> 
> Back to where it started!
> View attachment 1184048
> 
> Now I can resume paint prep.



All part of the job.  Lots of times those sheet metal spot welds were not that great to begin with.  Then years of on and off and just vibration from use.   Back to work.
Thanks for taking the effort to share the details!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

I've always enjoyed watching a Craftsman at work since I was a kid. Great thread as usual by a true Craftsman.   




These are my dream bike to own and have the skeleton.
Trying to be patient for these to be available to the public for selfish reasons. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Axlerod

TRM said:


> The frame is bead blasted. I'll finish up with a Scotch-brite pad before it's ready for primer.
> 
> I love seeing all of the brazing from 80 years ago!
> 
> View attachment 1155608
> 
> View attachment 1155609



This is my favorite look on a bike. Bead blasted (not sand blasted) and clear coated to show off all the beautiful brazing.


----------



## TRM

Got most of the parts in the first coat of primer yesterday. More sanding ahead.


----------



## 1motime

Looks pretty straight from here.  Is that primer or guide coat on the sheet metal?


----------



## TRM

No, it's just high build primer. It was pretty hot yesterday and you're probably seeing some over spray that dried quickly. Like I said, there's plenty more sanding ahead!


----------



## 1motime

Find a shady spot for your table and get to it.  Maybe tomorrow.  Still the weekend


----------



## TRM

Yep, started sanding it today.


----------



## TRM

I finally got all of the parts together to make sure there are no issues or surprises. 


























Everything checked out without any problems! Time to take it back apart and get it ready for some paint.


----------



## 1motime

Looking good!  Nice prep.  Great lines.  Sometimes all the bolt on stuff gets in the way of the design.


----------



## slick

That dime sized hole that was in the front fender was for a shockease fork. So that fender wasn't correct for an arrow. 

As far as the Tim Newmeyer Arrow, this bike that Brant had bought wasn't it. It resides about an hour away from me. Unless that person has resold it and it went overseas and came back to the states all within the last couple years which I doubt.


----------



## TRM

Ah, thanks for the info @slick.


----------



## bicycle larry

I REELLY LIKE IT , ITS SUPER NICE . WELL DONE !!!!  FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## TRM

In the final stages of primer and wet sanding. Paint coming soon!


----------



## blasterracing

slick said:


> That dime sized hole that was in the front fender was for a shockease fork. So that fender wasn't correct for an arrow.
> 
> As far as the Tim Newmeyer Arrow, this bike that Brant had bought wasn't it. It resides about an hour away from me. Unless that person has resold it and it went overseas and came back to the states all within the last couple years which I doubt.



That’s good news!  I was so hoping it wasn’t mine.


----------



## blasterracing

blasterracing said:


> That’s good news!  I was so hoping it wasn’t mine.



I would actually like to get it back if it ever came back up for sale.


----------



## JLF

Quick (and possibly dumb) question... would the rear reproduction rack easily fit other frames as well?  Or is there a trick to these that makes them fitment specific?  I am not afraid of a little modification if needed.  Ive never seen this bike or any of its incredible parts in person before to know. 

Thanks!


----------



## TRM

JLF said:


> Quick (and possibly dumb) question... would the rear reproduction rack easily fit other frames as well?  Or is there a trick to these that makes them fitment specific?  I am not afraid of a little modification if needed.  Ive never seen this bike or any of its incredible parts in person before to know.
> 
> Thanks!



I would think that it could be adapted to most any 26" bike. It bolts to the fender from underneath but you could easily mount side supports if you chose to.
When I start selling them you could get one without the standard mounts and customize it however you like.


----------



## JLF

Thank you @TRM !


----------



## TRM

Had a set back on painting this week. Thankfully I caught a potential big mistake before it happened.

I'm learning a little more every day about Shelby bikes. (Something I knew nothing about before starting this project.)
So it turns out that the front fender must have came from a Shelby Supreme. The mistery of the large hole was apparently the first clue. After @slick suggested that it was there for a shockease fork, that seemed to make sense. But that's not where the story ends.

Even though I had assembled all of the tin on the bike to check for any issues before paint, it didn't occur to me to bolt up the fender ornament. Then while giving everything a final wet sand I luckily noticed that the holes were in the wrong place. They were located further back for a headlight. A quick google search confirmed that it had to be a Shelby Supreme fender. I'm a little surprised that someone didn't look closely and notice it when I posted this picture...






Anyway, being that this is not one of those anal retentive type of builds where _only_ an exact match is acceptable, it just meant that more holes needed to be drilled and others welded shut. (That would've been much easier when I took it to my welder the first time.) Doh!

So off with the primer, weld the holes and start body work over again.


----------



## slick

Well, you probably don't want to hear this now but...there are also two different types of curved braced fenders. 1938-40 are the same, and 1941- are different. Not only is the tail of the fender longer on a 41 BUT... The most important thing not many know... the curved brace rivets have a different spacing. 38-40 fender brace rivets from center to center are 1 5/8", the 1941- postwar are smaller center to center at 1 1/4". Most guys just assume curved braced fenders are all the same. Nope. Braces are different also. It pays to own over 50 Shelbys from 1935-1952. Mens and womens.


----------



## TRM

Yes, I noticed that about the braces also. Luckily I have the braces that came with this fender so no worries.
But wait, there's more!


When I marked the center line for the fender ornament holes, it measured correctly but looked off center. I double checked twice and the measurements were dead center but still looked wrong. Then after closer inspection from the underside the problem was revealed.

Maybe this fender was made on a Friday near quiting time or maybe Shelby had very liberal tolerances. Either way, it somehow made it out of the factory with the nose profile cut extremely out of alignment!

This tape marks where the sides intersect with the nose radius.




I taped off the correct radius copied from a good fender.




And proceeded to cut it off.




I finally got it back in primer today.


----------



## 1motime

TRM said:


> Yes, I noticed that about the braces also. Luckily I have the braces that came with this fender so no worries.
> But wait, there's more!
> 
> 
> When I marked the center line for the fender ornament holes, it measured correctly but looked off center. I double checked twice and the measurements were dead center but still looked wrong. Then after closer inspection from the underside the problem was revealed.
> 
> Maybe this fender was made on a Friday near quiting time or maybe Shelby had very liberal tolerances. Either way, it somehow made it out of the factory with the nose profile cut extremely out of alignment!
> 
> This tape marks where the sides intersect with the nose radius.
> View attachment 1198736
> 
> I taped off the correct radius copied from a good fender.
> View attachment 1198740
> 
> And proceeded to cut it off.
> View attachment 1198741
> 
> I finally got it back in primer today.
> View attachment 1198744



That is what makes restoration fun!  At least the color was not in the gun!


----------



## TRM

I think I used several words but I don't remember 'fun' being one of them. LOL

Actually I was very greatful when I discovered it. I can't imagine finding the problem during the final assembly.


----------



## slick

The fenders were not made by shelby. They are McCauley fenders. Shelby just bought them from them and used them on their bikes. Just like wald, most people don't know that the shelby fluted fenders are a Wald product. They're actually stamped underneath the lip on the left side on the front fender stating wald.


----------



## TRM

I spent the holiday weekend painting! Got all of the parts painted front and back. Next up will be masking and painting the graphics.

I took everything outside to lounge around in the sun all day yesterday.






It's all nice and shiny ...for now.




Thanks to @Freqman1 for providing me with the correct color codes for the paint!


----------



## 1motime

Looks great!  Nice clean colors.  Single stage?  What is legal out there?


----------



## TRM

Yes, single stage.


----------



## JRE

You going to wet sand the single stage and clear it after you put the graphics on?


----------



## TRM

No, I'll be taking it in the opposite direction.

It's only new once. But not for very long.


----------



## 1motime

I have a feeling ITS COMING!


----------



## THE STIG

1motime said:


> I have a feeling ITS COMING!




oh boy


----------



## JRE

Cool I've been playing with some fake patina paint jobs


----------



## Barto

Jim, this is a great thread...love the work being done and attention to detail!


----------



## TRM

Thanks @Barto ! 


 I still have to mask-off and paint the graphics on the frame, fork and fenders this weekend.
But meanwhile I have been studying some patina to get a feel for where the paint is heading next.

Here's some inspiration pics.


----------



## TRM

The graphics are done.
Barring any unforeseen problems, I'm hoping that I have cleaned my paint gun for the last time on this project!









Pinstripes are next on deck.


----------



## TRM

Started pinstriping the graphics.


----------



## Freqman1

TRM said:


> Started pinstriping the graphics.
> View attachment 1204554
> 
> View attachment 1204555
> 
> View attachment 1204564



Outstanding work Jim. The before and after on this one will be amazing. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Looks amazing Jim!  I am getting very excited!


----------



## TRM

Thanks @Freqman1 & @New Mexico Brant, I'm getting excited too. 

It's almost ready to start the magic!


----------



## TRM

I'll be pinstriping the straw color tomorrow on the chain guard and the rack. 

But before I scuff and stripe the new paint on the chain guard I thought it would be interesting to take some side by side photos comparing the old and new.


----------



## TRM

The pinstriping is finished.
I first scuffed the paint with a Scotch-Brite pad and then mixed some OneShot enamel to match the straw color.




This should be the last of the paint before it gets loaded into the time machine!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Looking good .. what does the back side of the guard look like .. and how thick are they ... thanks *


----------



## TRM

@cyclonecoaster.com , The guard in the photo is the original metal piece.

However, to answer your question, the back side of our soon to be released TRM Shelby guards are fiberglass. Only the front side is smooth gelcoat. It is around 1/8" thick (the same as the rolled over edge on the metal originals).
Here's a picture of the back side. I have been using this one for paint testing and it has no mounting brackets. There will be brackets on the finished guards.


----------



## TRM

Started getting the fender braces ready to install.


----------



## TRM

Rubbed in a light coat of boiled linseed oil on the fender braces. Perfect patina, love the way they look!





Started reinstalling them on the fenders. See anything wrong with this?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Please correct me if I'm wrong but aren't the braces supposed to curve the other way?


----------



## TRM

LOL, only if you're paying attention when you're riveting them in place.


----------



## THE STIG

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong but aren't the braces supposed to curve the other way?




whoopsie daisy


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

I think we've all done something like that...   
I know I have!


----------



## TRM

A couple of weeks ago I did a test piece using some new techniques that I'll be using on the Shelby. I decided to do a sort of  "blind taste test" to see if it was realistic enough to go unnoticed. Apparently it was.

Back on May 28 I posted some pictures of what I called inspiration pics. But the blue Shelby guard in the pics was actually my test piece. Since no one caught it, I posted it again last week on June 3 as a side by side comparison of 'old and new'. But I didn't tell the whole story. What looked like new was the freshly painted 80+ year old guard for this bike. The other was a one month old fiberglass reproduction with a 2 week old paint job!










Thanks everyone for _not_ noticing!


----------



## 1motime

Good job!  Fooled the "experts"!


----------



## cyclingday

Master Faux.


----------



## TRM

Little by little. 
Been assembling all of the parts so that I can start getting the full picture on the aging process. 

Good example; this fender ornament doesn't quite look at home yet. But it will!





It's getting exciting!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Oh boy!  I can't wait!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

TRM said:


> It's getting exciting!



Lets see a picture of the bus behind the fender Jim!


----------



## TRM

Here's the bus, a bike and a neighbor's double door for you.


----------



## 1motime

TRM said:


> Here's the bus, a bike and a neighbor's double door for you.
> View attachment 1210340



Those things never get old!


----------



## TRM

Here's a few crusty details. Still more to do.


----------



## TRM

Almost there! Just a few details to take care of now that it's all together!












Just a reminder of where this started:


----------



## 1motime

Very convincing!  Nice job.  Everything has a nice even fit.  I like the crank scuff on the guard!  Brilliant!


----------



## Oldbikes

The work of a true artisan! 
Love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Super nice work, I mean really!


----------



## DonChristie

Wow! Very impressive! I just acquired an Arrow and this thread is more important to me than ever! Great job!


----------



## TRM

*God is in the details*.

Even though some things will not be noticed directly, I feel that it is important to make the little things look at home in their place. All together these small details add up for a more convincing 'less than perfect' restoration.

Here's a few examples.


----------



## 1motime

I don't know.  If that finish is you it is amazing!  Didn't you fool everyone before?


----------



## saladshooter

That's scary good! Not sure I can trust another "original" bike.


----------



## Freqman1

I agree with Chad. Had you not documented this build and Brant would have just put it out there I doubt anyone would be able to tell this from an original paint bike. I've seen a couple that have been in the hobby that were restored years ago and the bumps and bruises they acquired over the past 20 years or so made them look very convincing. Like I said earlier I believe you have set the bar for a patina restoration. V/r Shawn


----------



## 56 Vette

Absolutely fantastic! You are one truly gifted gentleman!! Joe


----------



## TRM

Thanks everyone! This has been a fun project and I've learned a lot about these Shelbys along the way.   

Here's a couple more detail shots.


----------



## 1motime

TRM said:


> Thanks everyone! This has been a fun project and I've learned a lot about these Shelbys along the way.
> 
> Here's a couple more detail shots.
> View attachment 1217208
> 
> View attachment 1217209



The texture,  The fade,  Hardware included.  Having a hard time believing this is not original patina.  Great job!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Yippee!  Its on the way home.


----------



## rollfaster

Truly excellent work here, very skillfully executed.


----------



## cyclingday

Never assume, that because a man has no eyes, that he cannot see.
Excellent work my son!

Now it is time for you to put that Hiawatha fender ornament into the fire, until it is cherry red, and then brand it into the flesh of your forearm, and be on your way.

Master Faux.


----------



## Balloonoob

Wow.  Really digging the work that went into this one and the end result. Great job!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Decisions, decisions...the bike arrives Thursday.


----------



## TRM

Can't wait to see it all together!



(I posted the details on how it was boxed for shipping HERE.)


----------



## cyclingday

Outstanding tutorial on packing for shipping.
It always blows me away, when guys chintz out on the packing portion of a transaction.
NOTHING IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN HOW YOU PACK THE ITEM FOR SAFE PASSAGE.
Your attention to detail, @TRM throughout this whole project has been a lesson for us all.
Thank you!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Agreed - the last thing needed was an international shipping repeat. This bike is going to be amazing...


----------



## New Mexico Brant

I am like a kid on Christmas Eve!  It left the Georgia Fed Ex depot about seven hours ago.  Expected to arrive tomorrow; fingers crossed.


----------



## mfhemi1969

New Mexico Brant said:


> I am like a kid on Christmas Eve!  It left the Georgia Fed Ex depot about seven hours ago.  Expected to arrive tomorrow; fingers crossed.



Brant I’m with you on that! This will be a fun bike to own and ride! Something tells me you will riding it and celebrating July 4th.... Have fun


----------



## TRM

Thanks everyone!



New Mexico Brant said:


> I am like a kid on Christmas Eve!  It left the Georgia Fed Ex depot about seven hours ago.  Expected to arrive tomorrow; fingers crossed.



And I'm like an elf at Santa's workshop hoping my work brings people joy as I watch it leave.


----------



## 1motime

TRM said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> And I'm like an elf at Santa's workshop hoping my work brings people joy as I watch it leave.



The crowd loved it!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

No joy yesterday, Fed Ex had a shipping "exception" because they stated "the barcode was damaged and needed to be replaced."  This is the second time this has happened from bikes that are transferred through the Henderson, CO station.  I think it is a way they can get an extra day and not be late.  The last time, the shipper placed two separate labels on the outside and hand wrote my cell number on each label so clearly they where the original shipping labels, not replacements.  Anyway I hope this arrives soon as otherwise I am going to miss it because of needing to get to work .


----------



## Freqman1

Lately I just add a day to their delivery date. The last five shipments have all been late by a day-or two. V/r Shawn


----------



## TRM

New Mexico Brant said:


> No joy yesterday, Fed Ex had a shipping "exception" because they stated "the barcode was damaged and needed to be replaced."  This is the second time this has happened from bikes that are transferred through the Henderson, CO station.  I think it is a way they can get an extra day and not be late.  The last time, the shipper placed two separate labels on the outside and hand wrote my cell number on each label so clearly they where the original shipping labels, not replacements.  Anyway I hope this arrives soon as otherwise I am going to miss it because of needing to get to work .



There were three seperate lables. One on the top, one on the end and one inside just for good measure. They must be behind and used that for an excuse.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Joy To The World!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

TRM said:


> There were three seperate lables. One on the top, one on the end and one inside just for good measure. They must be behind and used that for an excuse.



The FedEx driver said things have been crazy; this coming Monday they are projecting 14,000 parcels to be delivered in Santa Fe.  He said if it happens it'll break all other previous records for the town!


----------



## TRM

Delays are frustrating but I'll take it over damaged shipping anytime! Glad it's safely back in your hands!

From the looks of that truck, it's safe to assume that the bike box has not been treated with any regard to safe handling. It has probably been traveling laying on it's side with other boxes on top of it. Look at the big box in the truck with all of the fragile warnings and big red arrow!  That's why packing the bike to withstand being on it's side or even upside down is so important!!!

So relieved to see that it has survived the trip without incident! Can't wait to see it put together!


----------



## 1motime

Driver doesn't care.  Doesn't belong to him.  Besides where is his mask?


----------



## New Mexico Brant

A huge thanks to Jim Henderson at @TRM for his brilliant transformation of the Hiawatha Arrow!  Also gratitude is in order to all the people who have provided parts and guidance to help bring the project nearly to the end.  I am still in need of the following little items to completely finish the bicycle: a patina rusty pair of Shelby head tube bearing cups, a Shelby seat post bolt (or a rusty 1 1/2 -1 3/4 internal length), and preferably a more rusty Shelby branded stem to better match the bars.  I would be willing to buy these parts or trade my cleaner ones for more suitable patina examples.
Kind thanks to:
Glenn Rhein for the saddle @Glenn Rhein , Chad for the Centipede Grip tires @saladshooter , Shawn Sweeney for valuable information @Freqman1 , Gus @Gus for the tank decals, Jim who assisted in acquiring the donor frame/rear rack and fenders @JAF/CO, Sean for one of the grips @stezell, @tjkajecj for the crank, and Mike for the Shelby stem @prewarbikes4sale.  My apologizes to the ones I am forgetting for the pedals, and the wheelset.


----------



## TRM

Thank you Brant for trusting me with your project! It's great to finally see it fully assembled and back in your possession.


We've come a long way from where it started!




Looking forward to our next collaboration!


----------



## 1motime

Job well done!  Much more work than the photos show.   You should be proud!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Please help me make this bike rideable!  I am in need of a seat post bolt or even just a picture showing what the correct one looks like?? 
Here is the post I just put up in the wanted section:
"Let me try this one a different way, does anyone have a rusty bolt, needs to be 1 1/2 to 1 3/4 inches long on the threaded section (not including the bolt head). I would love to be able to ride this bike but just cannot get past going to Lowes to put a piece of Chinese steel on this bike.
Please PM me.
Kindly, Brant"
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Gus

New Mexico Brant said:


> A huge thanks to Jim Henderson at @TRM for his brilliant transformation of the Hiawatha Arrow!  Also gratitude is in order to all the people who have provided parts and guidance to help bring the project nearly to the end.  I am still in need of the following little items to completely finish the bicycle: a patina rusty pair of Shelby head tube bearing cups, a Shelby seat post bolt (or a rusty 1 1/2 -1 3/4 internal length), and preferably a more rusty Shelby branded stem to better match the bars.  I would be willing to buy these parts or trade my cleaner ones for more suitable patina examples.
> Kind thanks to:
> Glenn Rhein for the saddle @Glenn Rhein , Chad for the Centipede Grip tires @saladshooter , Shawn Sweeney for valuable information @Freqman1 , Gus @Gus for the tank decals, Jim who assisted in acquiring the donor frame/rear rack and fenders @JAF/CO, Sean for one of the grips @stezell, @tjkajecj for the crank, and Mike for the Shelby stem @prewarbikes4sale.  My apologizes to the ones I am forgetting for the pedals, and the wheelset.
> 
> View attachment 1223704
> 
> View attachment 1223705
> 
> View attachment 1223706



Wht a great looking bike! Congratulations.


----------



## Miguel Puente

Any spare fenders left over? (Any condition)


----------



## TRM

Gus said:


> Wht a great looking bike! Congratulations.



Thanks Gus! 
Your decals really made a difference. Great product! 



Miguel Puente said:


> Any spare fenders left over? (Any condition)



Sorry Miguel, they are all taken.


----------



## JRE

Have you found a bolt yet?


----------



## New Mexico Brant

JRE said:


> Have you found a bolt yet?



Yes thanks, one will be coming from back East.


----------



## Miguel Puente

TRM said:


> Thanks Gus!
> Your decals really made a difference. Great product!
> 
> 
> Sorry Miguel, they are all taken.



Copy that, thank you


----------

